# Spiegeltextur mit PSP?



## FutureXCoaster (4. Juli 2002)

Hallo,
wie kann ich in PSP eine realistische Spiegeltextur erstellen?
Bitte helft mir es ist sehr wichtig.
Cu
  FutureXCoaster


----------



## FutureXCoaster (7. Juli 2002)

*Hallo???*

Halloooo???
Geht das nicht? 
Wenn ja dann sagt es mir doch wenigstens.
Oder kann man es vielleicht durch Plug-Ins realisieren?
Oder mit einem anderen Prog?
Es ist sehr wichtig, bitte.
Cu
  FutureXCoaster


----------

